# TOC Antique bicycle chains, 1 unique "windowed" chain, 1 block   2 for the DEAL



## bobcycles (Jan 4, 2022)

Here are 2 very old bicycle chains TOC ...over 100 year old chains ...the 'windowed' one is in 2 pieces
measuring roughly 34" and 26" each.  The could use some soaking but despite the rust color the metal
surfaces are not pitted and they both should clean up nicely.
The other Block chain meaures roughly 47" 
These are early hard tired safety era chains and wider than later chains at roughly 1/2" width.

Both for the deal.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 4, 2022)

$75


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 4, 2022)

no deal


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 4, 2022)

$150


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 4, 2022)

ND


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 4, 2022)

How about $200 for the two windowed sections only?


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 4, 2022)

deal!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 4, 2022)

Thanks Bob.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 5, 2022)

$100 for the second one?


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 5, 2022)

DEAL!


----------

